# Blue Degus xxxxxxxxxx



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Yipeeeee!!!!!! our first litter of blue degus arrived yesterday.

There are 8 little pups in a heap in a grass nest. Looks like a birds nest lol

Will HAVE to take a piccy tonight :jump:


*Proud Mummy...*


----------



## JUJU (Aug 16, 2007)

Congrats, what are these like as pets ?


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Hiya juju : victory:

They are great pets! Very chewy so need a metal cage. They chewed huge holes in our zoozones (the big ones on the left on the pull out shelves) so they are in one of the floorpens now where the rabbits are as those are tiled.

They have a silent spinner instead of a plastic wheel as they chew holes in those too. The saucer ones are acrylic I think so not really chewable. 

They eat a mix of chin pellets and guinea pig mix but also have greens every day (kale/cabbage/herbage/parsley/cauli leaves etc) so along with the pouched rats and ferrets, they are some of our most expensive species to feed. Suppose you could grow your own but we eat everythin I grow! lol

As a pet, they are like a guinea pig/chinchilla crossed with a rat.


How is little Gollum getting on? Has he gone bald yet?


----------



## JUJU (Aug 16, 2007)

Gollum is totally bald lol, will have to get some piccies up.


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

ye ye yeah! oo: just email to me if its easier and i'll post pics x


:2thumb:
ps- heehee bet he looks funny :grin1:


----------



## ladyboid (Nov 25, 2007)

congratulations  
i look forward to pics of the little babys very soon :flrt:


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

*Piccies!!!*

awww:flrt:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

So cute. I used to have Degus many moons ago(fostered for the sanctuary) and they were in our bedroom and used to warble it was such a pretty song. It does look like a birds nest doesnt it


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Yup they do sound nice, just wish they would be a bit louder so I can hear over the wheeking guinea pigs!! 

The degus have lots of different sounds but you can't hear much over all the other animals as they are so quiet. 

You would love to hear a pair of pouched rats! They sound just like parrots.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Pouched rats are on my wish list. I just need these bloody kids to move out then I will have cat free space:lol2:


----------



## animal addict (Jun 1, 2008)

awwww so gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!! I love them - degus are ace


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

New Pics! There are 5 male & 4 female. Will post a classified ad soon but they are not ready to go yet..

have you ever seen a heap of blue degus? lol...


----------



## JulieNoob (Jul 9, 2008)

Oh so beautiful - we are thinking we may need a pair to complete our goo family!!!!


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

JulieNoob said:


> Oh so beautiful - we are thinking we may need a pair to complete our goo family!!!!


 
Well these guys will be a very reasonable £20 each .... :whistling2:


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

pm replied 2


----------



## tilly790 (Jan 24, 2008)

Oh they are gorgeous...


----------



## JulieNoob (Jul 9, 2008)

Ohhh names for bluey boys ................ LOL so exciting


----------



## JUJU (Aug 16, 2007)

Now they are just tooo gorgeous, :flrt: I expected them to be born nakes and helpless, but they are born like baby guineas!! They are really cute x


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

JUJU said:


> Now they are just tooo gorgeous, :flrt: I expected them to be born nakes and helpless, but they are born like baby guineas!! They are really cute x


 
well... there are 3 boys and a pair of girls yet to be claimed... :whistling2:


----------



## JUJU (Aug 16, 2007)

You are too much of a bad influence on me :lol2: Have just gotten myself a blue tongue skink, bloody violent thing it is, Andy is already having doubts about living with me, If I mentioned Degus I think he would just freak :whip:


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

JUJU said:


> You are too much of a bad influence on me :lol2: Have just gotten myself a blue tongue skink, bloody violent thing it is, Andy is already having doubts about living with me, If I mentioned Degus I think he would just freak :whip:


 
:lol2: blimey and I thought he was going to leave you and never come back when he clapped eyes on the hairless rat
:lol2::lol2:

He loves em all reeelly :flrt:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

wheres these bloody pics then? :lol2:

congrats!! you said you'd have some before me ya git! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> wheres these bloody pics then? :lol2:
> 
> congrats!! you said you'd have some before me ya git! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


 
:rotfl:
:Na_Na_Na_Na:beat ya! beat ya!:Na_Na_Na_Na:


There are pics on page 1 and on page 2 hun :roll:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

awwwwwwwwwww sooooooooooo sweet :flrt::flrt:

ickle blue bubbas :flrt::flrt:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Pouchie said:


> :rotfl:
> :Na_Na_Na_Na:beat ya! beat ya!:Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> 
> There are pics on page 1 and on page 2 hun :roll:


they not showin up on mine!!!!!:bash:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

you may have to wait for a few secs of so for them to appear cat took them a while to show when i clicked on : victory:


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> they not showin up on mine!!!!!:bash:


 

oh bum.

Try dis link:

http://www.broadwaterspetland.com/files/WEB22.JPG

and

http://www.broadwaterspetland.com/files/WEB5.JPG


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

I didnt know you could get blue degus! I'm not a fan of degus after I was bitten by one of the buggars at college! Like a flamin pair of chisels those teeth!


----------



## spankingtigger (Oct 16, 2007)

awww they are so cute wats the postage cost on a pair hehe i have 2 litters of degus now coming up 6 weeks and 9 weeks and i have been looking for some blues shame your a bit of a distance


----------



## animal addict (Jun 1, 2008)

Zoo-Man said:


> I didnt know you could get blue degus! I'm not a fan of degus after I was bitten by one of the buggars at college! Like a flamin pair of chisels those teeth!



oh bless ya - yeah they got a nasty set of teeth - luckily mine have never bitten properly despite the being rescues and not handled too much - the agouti tends to groom a bit hard though but my blue has never bothered


----------

